# A couple of new pictures of Lolly



## flounder_1

Nearly 7 months old

















I think her fringe needs a bit of a clip!!!

5 weeks and 12 weeks


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh she is gorgeous, her colouring seems to have stayed more prominent than Izzy's has.


----------



## flounder_1

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh she is gorgeous, her colouring seems to have stayed more prominent than Izzy's has.


Add some of Izzy Ali please


----------



## tinal38

Oh she is lovely!!! Her coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## ali-s.j.




----------



## sarahjo

Love her fringe x


----------



## dogtastic

Gosh she is gorgeous - love her coat, looks so shiny and soft :love-eyes: Looks like an advert for doggy fur products  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## flounder_1

Ali - Izzy is soooo cute :love-eyes:!! I think her colouring is beautiful and she looks so fluffy and soft!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Lovely Lolly, how you've grown since we first met! Great pics Janet. 

Clare
x


----------



## MillieDog

I think Lolly has changed loads since you first got her, most noticable her smooth coat is now so fluffy 

She's also bigger than Millie now although she's a month younger than Millie 

Lolly is a lovely cockapoo


----------



## Jedicrazy

MillieDog said:


> I think Lolly has changed loads since you first got her, most noticable her smooth coat is now so fluffy
> 
> She's also bigger than Millie now although she's a month younger than Millie
> 
> Lolly is a lovely cockapoo


Her new nickname is "LL" Lovely Lolly


----------



## Rufini

So cute! I think Vincent will end up similar to this :3 I hope so because Lolly is adorable <3


----------



## jools

lollies gorgeous - she looks so grown up now xx


----------



## caradunne

Janet and Ali, Lolly and Izzy are both gorgeous. The straighter hair does look silkier and perhaps it is easier to brush? My Izzy has curly hair and that has got slightly coarser and is so hard to keep brushed.


----------



## Mogdog

Lolly looks lovely and has changed so much ... nice to compare the then and now pics.


----------



## sharplesfamily

It is amazing how her coat is changing. That's what I love about cockapoos. You just never know how they will turn out. She's beautiful Janet x


----------

